# Runny poo in 6 week old kittens



## wrinkles (Nov 2, 2007)

I have a litter of 6 weeks week old kittens that are just starting to wean, is there any thing i can give them to stop runny poo? They are all very happy and playful, but im worried if it goes on to long we might hit problems. they are currently eating royal canin baby cat, with small amounts of fresh boiled chicken. would you advise giving pro kolin at this age? any advice welcome!!!! have an appointment at vets tomorrow if no better.


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

You're weaning them off mum then wondering why they're runny?

Cos you're changing their food hun LOL xx

give it a bit of time - unless theyre having huge bouts of the squits constantly it's ok x

it'll settle itself xx

EDIT: 6 Weeks old?? did you say you've only just started weaning??


----------



## Fireblade (Sep 7, 2008)

How long have you been weaning them?
Did you start the weaning with RC and Chicken, or have they progressed to that?
Did you not give them baby rice or scrambled egg or kitten loaf to start??


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

my kittens never weaned until 7/8 weeks


----------



## wrinkles (Nov 2, 2007)

I have been breeding for 5 years now, and have always let them wean them selves from mum. maybe i should re think things? they are still nursing, when mum lets them! ive never kittens get watery poo before? loose yes but never water  hopefully things will settle in a few days, but will getthe vet to check them over just incase. thanks for all your advice


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

wrinkles said:


> I have been breeding for 5 years now, and have always let them wean them selves from mum. maybe i should re think things? they are still nursing, when mum lets them! ive never kittens get watery poo before? loose yes but never water  hopefully things will settle in a few days, but will getthe vet to check them over just incase. thanks for all your advice


if it's watery it could be something more to worry about - have you tried just asking your vet over the phone?? mine will give advice but obviously book in if she thinks it warrents it xx

are they lively as normal?? and no other signs of anything else??

also what do you wean onto??

loads of questions sorry lol xx


----------



## wrinkles (Nov 2, 2007)

yes they are very happy, running round causing trouble! ive weaned them with boiled chicken and rc baby cat. as i normally do. things do seem to be thickening up slightly  so hopefully im stressing for no reason.......as usual!!!!


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

wrinkles said:


> yes they are very happy, running round causing trouble! ive weaned them with boiled chicken and rc baby cat. as i normally do. things do seem to be thickening up slightly  so hopefully im stressing for no reason.......as usual!!!!


i had problems to start with with the rc babycat but i put down the RC kitten instead and things solidified xx Even mum had the runs when nicking the babycat, in fact i even had her in to the vets thinking it was something sinister but the minute i changed the biscuit everything went normal  xx

may be worth a go to see hun  xx


----------



## wrinkles (Nov 2, 2007)

definatly worth a try !! thanks !!


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

LousKoonz said:


> You're weaning them off mum then wondering why they're runny?
> 
> Cos you're changing their food hun LOL xx
> 
> ...


This is exactly what I thought, had it with litters before as well. Its the transition (sp?) between wet to dry and the affect on their little tummies. It normally gets back to solid but in the meantime you may get 'cowpats' stuck to the bum  These you have to either bathe off if longhaired, or just wipe with a sensitive wet wipe if shorthaired


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Sorry just read you've been breeding 5 years so you prob know about bum baths already, lol


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

One of mine has been a nightmare recently, especially with being longhaired, the poo is soft but not runny and just clings everywhere  I have took out shares in pampers babywipes cos they are so handy to have about


----------



## wrinkles (Nov 2, 2007)

im lucky that mine are completly naked ! {sphynx} so i do have shares in baby wipes at the moment  Today seem to be a turning point, we have slightly formed poo!!!! God i need to get out more........most exciting thing to happen to me this week  lol thanks for everyone's help and advice x


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Yeh I know where you are coming from, get a solid poo and it makes your day, how sad are we, lol


----------

